# three new mice :D



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I have been looking around for ages for some satin mice, and finally last night a man emailed me and told me that he had just dropped some off at a pet shop in my town! So excited I went today to grab up what he told me was a few brown and black satin bucks. When I got there there weren't any satins in sight, BUT he was also telling me about a tailless gene that popped up in his doves!!! You know how much I love my little dove mousie. I found a little dove tailless mouse snapped her up, a little broken mouse I haven't verified the type, and a ?champagne? with a head spot..They all looked like girls, but I was double checking at home, and looks like the champagne is a make!...he is broken but doesn't have much white, and now that I look closer he may just be one of the satins that man was talking about...we will have to see how they clean up in isolation. I'm going to have some pictures up soon!!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Champagne? ...its a boy >.< psh Possibly satin???
















Bobby the tailless dove
















IDK what you are.. : / Your cute.

I am tempted to breedBobby and Fifle together to see if I can get some more tailless doves. I am so excited XDD


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i would hazard a guess at broken agouti? i'll likely be corrected on this, but i have one similar to this and thats what i class her as. x


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you thats what I thought she was... at least I know I'm not alone in thinking it!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol no you're deffo not alone. My doe, Bruiser is very similar only the white on your mouse is whiter than the one i have. xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

The first one is an Argente. The last one is Broken Agouti -nods-

As for the tailless...That would be very awesome if that was a random mutation, and you should definitely breed some of the offspring from that mouse back to find out. However, more than likely the tail was bitten off at birth from an overzealous mother cleaning up her pups.

I had a mouse years and years ago from my very first litter (an accidental litter out of a pet store purchase) and the mother (being from a feeder line and a first time mom) bit off the tails of 3 of the bubs and the back right foot of the one with the shortest tail. I kept the mouse, his name was Ellis, he was my little 3 legged, no tailed pet that I loved very much. More than likely that is what happened to your girl, BUT there is no harm in breeding to be sure (I'd hate to think you didn't breed her and threw away potentially a new tailless gene!)


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

haha I do hope that it is a tailless gene because the guy who breed them seemed to be saying they were popping up all over his colony. I saw a few others in the cage with it so I guess some bad mothers, or I have myself some future stubby butt mice...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

glad i was right about the broken agouti  
I have to say i think it is quite likely that the tail of the possible tailless carrier could've been bitten off. I had to cull a large number of mice that someone i knew didn't look after. 19 babies in all, some up to 7-8 weeks of age, with tails like this (and other problems as well) and it was clear that the tails had been bitten off in this case - the tank was over crowded, and they hadn't been fed properly.

Needless to say i was furious!...

...but i hope that this mouse does carry the tailless gene you're looking for. xx


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Whatever the case is she is a lovely girl, and I may breed her with my fifle because Doves are my lovelies.


----------

